# Future Health, Hairless Rats, and Dwarf Rats



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm looking for some information on rat Genetics, I'd like to know if there is a test (Blood test, maybe?) that can be done to know what a rat carries, concerning hair (hairless, rex, etc), coat color, ears, etc.

I'd like to know more about the health and care of hairless rats, I've owned a Chinese Crested once before and was wondering if their care and health was similar, minus the teeth problems and furnishings of course. Such as, can or will hairless rats get acne, are they prone to chills (I assume yes, but it's always good to confirm), are they sensitive to fabrics and certain foods (Prone to allergies?), can they get a skin fungus in their wrinkles (like what is common to brachycephalic, smush faced, dogs), and last but not least are they more easily injured?

Now, realise I'm not trting to pop the tab on the can by asking these next couple questions and please, keep your cools. I would like to learn more on dwarves and am curious if their breeding is just as controversial as say, breeding manx rats. Are dwarves more prone to weakness or poor health? Are they more easily injured?, if yes must they be kept in smaller cages to prevent falls? I heard from a local pet shop that they were less coordinated than average rats. And because I'm kind blanking any other information on dwarves would be appreciated.

Thanks for reading, Howler.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Caring for hairless rats is basically the same as caring for furred rats, i have two of each. The hairless do tend to get mor scratches than furred because they dont have the fur to protect their skin. I havent had any problems with their skin. I have heard that they consume more food, because their metabolism is higher than furred rats. Sorry i couldnt be of anymore help


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, that's some interesring information. 

I hadn't heard that they had higher metabolisms, but it does make since as their lack of fur would cause them to lose body heat quicker and if they eat more they'll burn the extra calories to keep warm.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They are also prone to skin and eye issues unfortunately. Eli had to have his eye removed, Lilith will be going back to the vet for the 5th time to have her eyes flushed (she gets stuff under her 3rd eyelid). Skin issues can be cysts, etc.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Aww, poor ratties. If you don't mind me asking how well does Eli get around now that his sight is compromised? And how does Lillith take to the procedure (I can't imagine she, or your wallet would be to pleased by the situation).

Thank you for clearing up a few questions and sharing your personal experiences. I hope to hear from you again soon.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

HowlsOfAngels said:


> I'm looking for some information on rat Genetics, I'd like to know if there is a test (Blood test, maybe?) that can be done to know what a rat carries, concerning hair (hairless, rex, etc), coat color, ears, etc.


There are absolutely no DNA tests available for rats, at least not for those in the pet hobby. If you had connections to a lab, and hundreds (if not thousands) of dollars to spend... *maybe* (and its a big maybe) you'd be able to find something out.

The only way to know what a rat is or carries is to know their pedigree and relatives.



> I'd like to know more about the health and care of hairless rats, I've owned a Chinese Crested once before and was wondering if their care and health was similar, minus the teeth problems and furnishings of course. Such as, can or will hairless rats get acne, are they prone to chills (I assume yes, but it's always good to confirm), are they sensitive to fabrics and certain foods (Prone to allergies?), can they get a skin fungus in their wrinkles (like what is common to brachycephalic, smush faced, dogs), and last but not least are they more easily injured?


I have never had hairless rats, but known people who have. My understanding is hairless rats have a higher metabolism (this is a function of having no fur: their body has to work harder to keep warm since they lack furry insulation, thus their metabolism also runs higher), thus need to consume more and higher energy foods. They do tend to be prone to skin injuries, due to not having that protective layer of skin. Hairless rats tend to be prone to skin, fur, eye, and reproductive issues. Not only can be they be scratched more easily they can and do develop acne/pimples/abscesses easier, may have ingrown hairs (although hairless rats should be hairless, some do have a few stray hairs or slight fuzz), and can have eye issues. Females tend to have issues with lactation. I have heard their immune system in general is not as good as a normal, furred rat. 



> Now, realise I'm not trting to pop the tab on the can by asking these next couple questions and please, keep your cools. I would like to learn more on dwarves and am curious if their breeding is just as controversial as say, breeding manx rats. Are dwarves more prone to weakness or poor health? Are they more easily injured?, if yes must they be kept in smaller cages to prevent falls? I heard from a local pet shop that they were less coordinated than average rats. And because I'm kind blanking any other information on dwarves would be appreciated.


Yes, breeding dwarf rats is just as controversial as breeding manx. You have two main "camps" when it comes to dwarf. One side says they are healthier, don't develop tumors, live longer, and are otherwise like normal rats. The other said says the opposite: they are less healthy, they are ONLY less prone to those specific cancers/tumors related to the growth hormone they lack but just as prone other cancers/tumors, are prone to bone issues, don't live as long or live just as long as normal sized rats, etc. In my personal opinion (I have not personally ever had a dwarf rat, and have no intention of ever having or breeding dwarf rats), I'm inclined to lean toward the latter side. Dwarfism in other animals really IS responsible for a host of health issues, disabilities, and concerns related directly to dwarfism. Why would rats be the only exception? I suspect the issues present in dwarf rats are either being kept secret (intentionally or unintentionally), or simply ignored or otherwise not recognized. In addition, dwarf has not been around as long as other varieties (I don't remember the exact timing... but maybe only 6 or 7 years has dwarf existed in the pet hobby, it existed in laboratories before that - it was NOT a random mutation that occurred within the pet population, but was actually manipulated/selected for within laboratories).


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

HowlsOfAngels said:


> Aww, poor ratties. If you don't mind me asking how well does Eli get around now that his sight is compromised? And how does Lillith take to the procedure (I can't imagine she, or your wallet would be to pleased by the situation).
> 
> Thank you for clearing up a few questions and sharing your personal experiences. I hope to hear from you again soon.


Eli did amazingly well with just the one eye, but sadly he had a seizures and bled into his other eyeball. That eye died and shrunk, so then he was completely blind. He became very fearful, until I introduced him to a lovely older boy (same age as him) and they became the best of friends.

I recently lost my Eli...his memorial and story and pics are in the Over the Rainbow Bridge section of the forum.

Lilith is due for another eye flushing again...sigh.


----------

